# ASL GSD Breeder?



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good breeder of American Show Line GSDs please. I'm in Western Canada but anywhere in Canada or in the N/NW United States. I'd be looking to show in Canada in the CanKC. Would like one known for producing good pups for show WITH stable temperaments, given the difficulty this line can have in the area. Thanks!

Photos of my dogs for tax. My boy as a young pup with his training bandana, and my girls.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

@dogfaeries should be able to recommend some breeders?

Beautiful dogs, OP.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey! 

I’d love to help, but I’m clueless about breeders in Canada or in the far north part of the country. I can personally recommend breeders for a show puppy in my area (Oklahoma & Texas). Schneiderhof is in Indiana. Jackie with Marcato GSDs (Xeph here on the forum) is in Pennsylvania. I’ll ask my friends if they know of someone too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lots of really not cool breeders in Western Canada. Be careful.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks @Thecowboysgirl and @dogfaeries! I’ll check those out as well. 

Yes, @Sabismom- that’s what I want to avoid! Hoping someone from Canada or NW US jumps in too. ?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kellnhaus said:


> Thanks @Thecowboysgirl and @dogfaeries! I’ll check those out as well.
> 
> Yes, @Sabismom- that’s what I want to avoid! Hoping someone from Canada or NW US jumps in too. ?


I am in Canada, recently relocated from Alberta to Ontario. Have watched the breeders across the prairies for years. I'm hoping someone else will chime in. I think there are some good breeders in Ontario, and someone was talking about a breeder in BC but not sure about ASL.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry sabis mom! Wasn’t sure where you were. I’m in Alberta myself. Haven't found much out here for ASL. Went to Ontario for two of mine (WGSL) already. There are some nice GSDs in BC but haven’t found a reputable ASL. Don’t mind travelling at all. We usually drive across to Quebec in the summer anyways. Figured I might have a better chance in the US but hoping to be able to just dip down and pick it up (I like to see the set up, meet parents, etc. in person when possible). Open to longer trips even but west coast is easiest. If I can’t find what I’m hoping for, I’ll look to ship but want 1st hand reviews of anyone in that case. So hoping anyone can recommend some quality ASL breeders who are know for balanced temperaments (with all health tests, etc). I appreciate the help and if you get a line on anyone up here, please let me know! Thanks! ?


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Sabismom, if you want to PM me instead that’s awesome too. I’m still in newbie jail so can only pm staff lol. 

Edited for spelling. And to add- anyone else with recommendations who prefers private message feel free as well. Thanks!


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm not sure if she is still breeding as her website hasn't been updated but, Sanhedrin German Shepherds in Ontario is always very highly regarded and I have seen very experienced and trustworthy trainers, breeders, owners of their dogs, and members of this forum recommend them. website hasn't been updated since 2016 but I hope they are still breeding


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m not familiar personally with any breeders in Canada or the areas you mentioned. I heard good things about Sanhedrin through this forum. There is woodsides kennel which is a very large show kennel in Canada not sure if it’s in the area you are looking for. Woodside is the breeder of megabucks a dog I very much like and a grandsire of one of my dogs.It is good idea to find shows in your area meet some dogs and talk to the breeders you may see something you like. I do know a breeder personally who I got my wgsl from and she does breed asl also and is the one breeder I know that ships but from New Jersey and internationally. There are not many asl owners here on this forum. I do know that dogfaries and xeph do show so hopefully you get some more names to start your search!


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks! I have heard of Woodside, and have been looking at them so far. I do show my other dogs and have come across some woodside in the rings. Still on the fence with them and still hoping for some ASL breeders to hear people's experience. I was hoping there'd be a few more well known breeders that are above the 40th parallel (Doesn't even have to be above the 49th!) lol! WA, OR, ID, MT, even N/SD lol. I will ship if I have to, if there are first hand experiences with a specific kennel.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hope you get more info - you have very beautiful dogs!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I've watched this dog in person and liked him. I saw him run in herding and agility, not the conformation ring, but he has had plenty of show success as well.

Woodsides Once Upon A Time 

I think he's in California, but I might be wrong. He has some young progeny out there, probably safe to assume he will be used again in the future.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Kellnhaus said:


> Thanks! I have heard of Woodside, and have been looking at them so far. I do show my other dogs and have come across some woodside in the rings. Still on the fence with them and still hoping for some ASL breeders to hear people's experience. I was hoping there'd be a few more well known breeders that are above the 40th parallel (Doesn't even have to be above the 49th!) lol! WA, OR, ID, MT, even N/SD lol. I will ship if I have to, if there are first hand experiences with a specific kennel.


From what I've seen personally when I was looking you won't find too much in MT or the Dakotas. I've seen a few decent working line breeders but for the most part I just see some nonreputable WGSL mixes or just not reputable byb type lines in general. There are probably some hiding around so I'd definitely be interested if you find some good ones in those areas as well. Good luck and be very wary in MT. Lots of hip dysplasia and mega e is popping up around. As well as dog aggression mostly SSA. One breeder looks decent but have had to rehome several of their females due to SSA or buyers of their puppies have.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Kazel! I will let you know if I hear of any!


----------



## Cody (Aug 3, 2011)

Any update on which breeder you chose?


----------

